# Vape King Introduces - Glazed By Glas



## Stroodlepuff (25/2/16)

​Freshly-baked layers of buttery pastry meet a warm, sugar glaze, with hints of Madagascar Vanilla–your favorite donut redesigned. - See more at: http://www.vapeking.co.za/glas-e-liquid-glazed-6mg.html#sthash.EAgC3DZ0.dpuf

Available in 3MG and 6Mg

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## skola (25/2/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 46621​Freshly-baked layers of buttery pastry meet a warm, sugar glaze, with hints of Madagascar Vanilla–your favorite donut redesigned. - See more at: http://www.vapeking.co.za/glas-e-liquid-glazed-6mg.html#sthash.EAgC3DZ0.dpuf
> 
> Available in 3MG and 6Mg


Is this in stock at your Rosebank/Parkwood branch?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/2/16)

skola said:


> Is this in stock at your Rosebank/Parkwood branch?



Not yet, only arrived this morning, I am sure they will order soon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

